# Flower identification



## Mikect05 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, so today while walking outdoors I saw this little flower and was wondering if anyone can identify it. It was in moist soil often times around jewel weed. What was interesting to me is that I was walking around a pond, and through a few meadows and didn't see any honey bees, there were all sorts of wild flowers many that honey bees like, even a few big patches of goldenrod, plenty of other kinds of bees, but no honey bees. Then I came upon this little flower which was only a few inches high and all of a sudden I found all the honey bees, all different strains of honey bees and only on these flowers. I was out most of the day in these areas and these were the only flowers I found them on, well with exception of a couple bees on plantain, I think just gathering pollen.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Common chickweed, Stellaria media or Stellaria pubera - Star chickweed


----------

